

Unknown Force Changing a Cloud's Shape [video] - fogonthedowns
http://www.techeblog.com/index.php/tech-gadget/strange-video-shows-unknown-force-changing-a-cloud-s-shape#mJpqtdh7adMEdoJO.01

======
mfincham
It's probably a "sun dog". Bill Beaty has some good info about it:
[http://amasci.com/amateur/sundog.html](http://amasci.com/amateur/sundog.html)

------
404error
It's probably just a weather balloon. :-)

~~~
hitchhiker999
Nothing to see here. Get back to work.

